# started a tai chi class last night - yang style short form ?? questions



## android (Jan 20, 2016)

Hi there

have not been on here for some time

Used to do chen style years ago- always had a desire to get back into it.
found a local class last night and went along - all of 3 people there !

Instructor seemed good though - seemed to know his stuff.  what we were practising was new to me - he said it was yang style - 10 step or something like that?    never done that before

the other 2 guys seemed to be doing external forms - quite explosive,  tiger or black tiger maybe?
anyway quite a mixed bag going on-  anyone else do similar stuff????


Thanks
Andy


----------



## Zeny (Jan 20, 2016)

Never heard of 10-step form. Shortest i've heard is 18 step.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 20, 2016)

Yang 10 step, certainly not traditional, never heard of it actually. Yang family does have a 13 form, but I know little about that


----------



## greytowhite (Jan 20, 2016)

Who is your instructor and where did he train? As long as he is imparting the qualities and skills of taiji then the form matters not. Granted, a lot of people don't have the qualities and skill to teach in the first place.


----------



## TaiChiTJ (Jan 20, 2016)

There is an eight posture short form sometimes counted as ten, then there is a 16 posture form, then there is a 24 posture form created in the 1955-56 time period. I used to think of that as the "Yang style short form", but now they have invented those others. There is actually a 32 posture short form that has been created. It is not much promoted in the U.S. I have the DVD on it. Then there is the 48 posture short form and the 42 posture form derived from the 48, because the 48 took too long for the official WuShu time period to complete. And of course the 37 posture form taught by Master Cheng Man Ching on the east coast starting in the 1960's. 

As Xue Sheng said, none of these come from the Yang family. 


Here is the eight or ten posture form you are learning:


----------

